# DEEP SPACE pictures captured with a Nikon D200 17-55mm 2.8!



## BuZzZeRkEr (Jul 6, 2009)

Thats right, Nikon gives Hubble a run for it's money. I captured the birth of a black hole's event horizon. A Super Nova, and a Nebula all with a 17-55mm Nikkor...wow these lenses have come a long way!!!
EVENT HORIZON





Super Nova




Nebula




Actually, incase you haven't figured out these are just fireworks photos. They are a little different because they are not of the BIG ones that everyone takes photos of, these are typical little fountains you set off in your front yard. Tried to incorporate a little different approach the typical fireworks photography and add a touch of mystery. And yes I'm also a fan of astronomy


----------



## Al-Wazeer (Jul 6, 2009)

First and last are the best, this is really unique and really creative, good job!


----------



## dak1b (Jul 6, 2009)

cool creative shots!


----------



## UUilliam (Jul 6, 2009)

took me a second or 2 to figure out that these were not real  (space pictures)​


----------



## Figment (Jul 6, 2009)

Those are NEAT! *files this away under "To Do Next year"*


----------



## BuZzZeRkEr (Jul 8, 2009)

UUilliam said:


> took me a second or 2 to figure out that these were not real  (space pictures)​


 
WOW THANKS!  You have a creative and open mind...thanks for looking.:thumbup:


----------



## HeY iTs ScOTtY (Jul 8, 2009)

kinda looks like fireworks


----------



## Jeffro (Jul 8, 2009)

HeY iTs ScOTtY said:


> kinda looks like fireworks




Uh really 


Oh and you dont have to wait till July 4th 

CANT WAIT FOR NEW YEARS!!!


----------



## ernie (Jul 8, 2009)

first two are awesome man. really.


----------

